# Storing well water is bad?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm passing this on because it could be important to many people here and I wanted to see if you all even agree with this guy. He says that we shouldn't store well water. Here's why from the article:

QUOTE:

Private water supplies include individual wells and springs. If you are on a private water supply, it is recommended that you buy bottled water to store. Be sure the bottled water label has the IBWA (International Bottled Water Association) or NSF (National Sanitation Foundation) seal, or an NYSDH certification number. These organizations require periodic water testing and inspections of the bottling facility . Only sealed, unopened bottles should be stored.

The quality of the well construction and of the water in private water supplies varies greatly in North Carolina. Wells and springs are not subject to any regulation, except that in some counties they are inspected when they are installed. There are no requirements for testing the water. Even if the water has been tested for coliform bacteria, there are other microorganisms that could cause problems during storage. Organic matter, which may not be visible in the water, can make chlorine ineffective. For these reasons, it is risky to store water from private wells and springs. 

END QUOTE

Here's the link to the full article: http://www.bae.ncsu.edu/programs/extension/publicat/wqwm/emergwatersuppl.html


Do you filter and then treat your water before storing it? Or do you store it straight from the well with the intention of treating/filtering before actual use?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, since I drink it all the time now....I would have to say this is either over kill or a govt agency saying what a govt agency has to say. However, there is the issue of something growing to unusual numbers while in storage. ACtually, we just have our well tested every few years.

We store both bottled-type water and well water. But our well water is filtered through a water softener. I don't think that would get out all the nasties though.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We have our well tested every couple of years too, and our water is safe. I have to think that storing tested well water is better than storing municipal water, which can contain additives we don't even know about. If I had any doubts about our stored water, I'd run it through the Berkey.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Coliforms are one of the more hardy bugs that live in water ...if your water doesn't have them then it is unlikely that it will have disease causing bacteria, except for 1 type that is hardier than they are. If you store in non-sterilized containers you might introduce bacteria that way also. When stored without clorine to kill the bugs they can multiply but if they are usually in your water you should have some immunity to them as well.

Filtering to remove the nasties would best be done fairly close to the time you use it unless you are filtering and then chlorinating.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

IMO, IF you proceed under the assumption that all of the bottled water companies follow the regulations perfectly all the time, and assume that the local yahoo is too dumb to know how to safely handle his own water, then yes, I believe the article.

However, in the real world, at least in my corner of it, the guys working at the water bottling place are not the sharpest crayons in the box (if you KWIM). And many of the local yokels are very intelligent folks who have some how managed to keep themselves and their families alive without outside help for some fifty years or more. So I guess my final answer is that it would depend on who the players are.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I only store well water. I keep 1500 gallons and put some copper sulfate in it periodically. I run it thru the Berkey before drinking.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Our well water comes through a water softener and an undersink filter(for the cold water only), I do store it unboiled, unfurther filtered, etc, in the dark, cool. Never had a problem, and I'm still alive.

What else is the gov going to say? Obviously know what's in your water, but live a little(at your own risk)

PS< we do have a spigot straight from the well(before going thru the softener etc), that water I would let settle out the rust etc before drinking. But then I've also drunken it straight and I'm, again, still alive


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I store my well water in the well, but its tested every two months anyhow. (hey its free so why not) I wouldn't store untested water and I think what you're reading is just a govt. official advocating the safest method of storing water for the general public. If you know your water is safe and its tested safe then you're not the general public!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Wells and springs are not subject to any regulation, except that in some counties they are inspected when they are installed.


I'm pretty sure all that has changed, since wells now require a permit if the water is for human consumption, and well drillers have to be licensed by the state


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

If in doubt, wouldn't boiling before storage resolve the problem? Or boiling before using? Obviously, it would be better to boil before storing because shtf fuel to boil it might be limited.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

well water....mmmmm....get a sense of humor to read this one. When I was a child we were over by the well house, near the walnut trees at our Grandparents. We sneaked in to see the well. What we saw made me realize that I really needed to stop drinking the water...tad poles and frogs! It always left a sediment on the porcelain, very hard to clean. Finally my Aunt began buying the drinking water. Funny thing though, we never got sick. I would go years in school without missing a day, we did only stay one month a year though. I believe you should be very careful with water storage from a well but there must be intelligent ways to treat your own well water to store it for emergencies? Out here we have to filter the water and try to keep bottled water available to drink. It is reverse osmosis treated but the water quality is just not good enough to drink from the tap. We all have wells but the water is pumped out, goes to the water station for treatment and is sold back to us. That is why I catch rain water to water my gardens with etc..... Yes, surrounded by salt water, there are no streams here, only a pond in the lower portion of the island but not by the beaches...


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

That article only states that it is "risky" to store NC well water!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We have our own well, and our own reverse osmosis type system. I am with Ross on the subject of storage. I now want a hand-pump!!! That is for emergencies... An optimal solution for us would be to get a deeper well (Artesian Water not requiring filtration). Our well is sufficient for water, but not deep enough for Artesian quality. It wouldn't hurt to get solar for the water pump. A hand-pump...not sure if we go with the deep well for that. I would expect there is one out there.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Frogs are an old fashioned indicator of 'safe' water.

Town I used to live in sent out periodic 'boil the water' notices. Trouble is, the notices came in the mail and by the time we got them, the water had usually been 'fixed'. A friend's husband worked for the water tx plant there and he refused to drink unboiled water.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I only store well water. I keep 1500 gallons and put some copper sulfate in it periodically. I run it thru the Berkey before drinking.


Not a good idea. The copper sulfate will pass through the Berkey and you could develop mineral imbalances. Just run it through the Berkey. It'll remove the organics.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

romysbaskets said:


> well water....mmmmm....get a sense of humor to read this one. When I was a child we were over by the well house, near the walnut trees at our Grandparents. We sneaked in to see the well. What we saw made me realize that I really needed to stop drinking the water...tad poles and frogs! It always left a sediment on the porcelain, very hard to clean. Finally my Aunt began buying the drinking water. Funny thing though, we never got sick. I would go years in school without missing a day, we did only stay one month a year though. I believe you should be very careful with water storage from a well but there must be intelligent ways to treat your own well water to store it for emergencies? Out here we have to filter the water and try to keep bottled water available to drink. It is reverse osmosis treated but the water quality is just not good enough to drink from the tap. We all have wells but the water is pumped out, goes to the water station for treatment and is sold back to us. That is why I catch rain water to water my gardens with etc..... Yes, surrounded by salt water, there are no streams here, only a pond in the lower portion of the island but not by the beaches...


water must be clean for tadpoles and frogs to thrive.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I've heard stories of people drinking water from developed springs or cisterns that had animal carcasses, animal skeletons, and other creepy crawlies and they were healthy individuals.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Not a good idea. The copper sulfate will pass through the Berkey and you could develop mineral imbalances. Just run it through the Berkey. It'll remove the organics.


This is Texas. The cistern would be nothing but green soup without the copper sulfate to control the algae.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

be careful, i think you can have too much copper, and have serious side effects. Also, fish without scales can not survive in copper treated water. (like catfish).
the berkey probably filters it out


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

when my caner is not full I finish filling it up with jars of well water. So all my stored well water has been boiled.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats what Ive always been told was to boil any questionable water? 

but if ya dont have any to boil you might be in trouble!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

2 reasons why I no longer store bottled water.

1. A lot of bottled water is from a well or spring, same water I already have.
2. Plastic is all I have to store water in and the plastic will leach petroleum products into the water. 

I will continue to use my well water, store it as best I can, and run it through a Berkey filter before using it.

I have my water tested, and it always fails the test. Made me wonder how the people who lived here before me reached old age until I sent a sample of city water to be tested and it tested worse than my well!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm pretty sure all that has changed, since wells now require a permit if the water is for human consumption, and well drillers have to be licensed by the state


Hold on there.

Not everywhere is this so.

Our well driller was 'licensed', however our well did not require a permit [dug in 2005].

And many wells pre-date any requirements of any kind.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We have a few 55-gallon drums that have faucets and are filled with well water. I think we have four of them filled. But this is only for when we lose power.

We want a hand-pump for our well, so that we will not have any need to store any water.

As for cleaning impurities, why not just run your water through your still?

Also I wish to add, that I do agree that frogs make a good indicator of safe water


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"This is Texas. The cistern would be nothing but green soup without the copper sulfate to control the algae."

Do like I do and cover your cistern with black builder's plastic to keep the light out. Chlorine bleach is far safer than copper sulfate.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

My water goes through 100 feet of sand as natures filter. . . doesn't get any better than that.
As far as the OP's article about Not storing my water . . . I'm inclined to want to give that person the middle finger about that idea.. . . .for my case.
But from reading this thread I'm seeing quite a bunch of folk who do have problems.
I'm gratefull for what I have.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

beaglebiz said:


> water must be clean for tadpoles and frogs to thrive.


Please read above post to view my editing paragraph. You will find that if it had been only frogs or tadpoles...well I have to admit...I didn't want to shock anyone but "the cat is out of the bag now!" I meant that as an example that I think that well water is usually better quality than people think. This very shallow well was eventually condemned, for the reasons I listed above in my prior comment. They made us drink the water. YUCK! My family can't believe the stories I can tell them....I was attempting to keep it "light." Oops! A dead cow's carcass in the pond near the well house, cow pies to the door and rats dead in the well water, with live frogs and tadpoles etc.....well I guess I should have elaborated in the first place! I was just using the fact that we are told everything is going to cause harm to health it seems. I laugh about it now but back when I was 5 yrs old, I didn't think dead animals in the water I had to drink was funny. We always did what we were told....

I support that a properly dug well of the appropriate depth can provide excellent water and most bottled water you buy is no different than city tap water, testing facilities say so in our state. 

Not to get off topic, I have had excellent quality well water as an adult and I imagine with a little research, a test for water quality and I don't see why there wouldn't be provisions for bottling it safely, a testing facility should be able to tell you how.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry, I didnt read anything until this post about the dead rats in the well....
Cyngbaeld also mentioned 
"Frogs are an old fashioned indicator of 'safe' water."

dont think Id drink anything with a dead critter in it, without treating with bleach.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

for those of you that think drinking untreated water from a source with "skeletons" and such in it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterborne_diseases


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

We store well water in heavy duty plastic containers made for this specific purpose. I add a tsp or so of bleach when storing it and keep it in a cool dark place. Like someone else said, this too is only for when we lose power. I suppose to use it for drinking I'd probably boil it first...idk. I don't really worry about it all that much.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by Bearfootfarm 


> I'm pretty sure all that has changed, since wells now require a permit if the water is for human consumption, and well drillers have to be licensed by the state





> Hold on there.
> 
> *Not everywhere is this so*.


The post I replied to specified North Carolina:



> The quality of the well construction and of the water in private water supplies varies greatly *in North Carolina*. Wells and springs are not subject to any regulation, except that in some counties they are inspected when they are installed


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Originally Posted by Bearfootfarm
> 
> The post I replied to specified North Carolina:


Ooops


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ET1 SS said:


> Ooops


LMAO!! 

It's kind of strange the topic came up when it did, since I was just talking yesterday to a friend who is going through the process of becoming a certified well driller here in NC .

Part of the test involves having them watch him actually drill a well.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

In the "good ol' days", people whose immune systems couldn't handle things died in childhood. This left the tougher sorts who could adapt to water problems. A lot of children died even though they came from tough stock that had survived.
The density of population and length of colonization has something to do with the levels of disease causing things in water too. With population being less, I would imagine that there were less sources of things that killed people too. But still we are not that far from times where water carried dyptheria and cholera were seasonal epidemics.
I think that a bacteria ridden water system can cause low levels of illness- not enough to kill but enough to weaken a person so something else could get them.
Hmm- frog poop water............


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

When I rotate out the case of bottled water in the pantry, that'll be my last one. Planning to pressure can more than the equivalent of that using our well water. No leaching plastic. No worries about leaking biodegradable bottles. Pressure canned water will be safe for as long as the seal remains intact. Plus, since I already have the jars, the lids cost less than the bottled stuff. So, it's also frugal. 

Made this decision after learning that much of the bottled water is just city water. There's been a rise in the contamination of that water because waste treatment plants and drinking water filter plants don't remove the antibiotics, birth control hormones, little blue pill, and a host of other chemicals that are dumped into the water supply. From what I understand, as long as the water looks clear and the beasties that cause illness have been removed, the water flows to the taps. Naturally, this will vary by the source of the water -- deep wells vs local lakes and rivers. A nearby town pulls drinking water from a river. Upsteam another city's waste treatment plant has been fined repeatly for raw sewage spills. 

BTW, grew up drinking water from a spring that had crawfish in the bottom. The whole community used that spring when their wells went dry during a drought or the folks in town had their water turned off. Never heard of anyone becoming sick from drinking that spring water.

Lee


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Happy sigh  You've all reassured me. I was really concerned about saving my well water. I should have known that THEY will say anything to make us feel incapable, unsafe, dependent, etc.

Thanks much


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

NCLee said:


> Pressure canned water will be safe for as long as the seal remains intact. Plus, since I already have the jars, the lids cost less than the bottled stuff. So, it's also frugal.


Even if the seals on your jars eventually give out, the water can be boiled or filtered and still be safer than unknown water sources.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Okay I am curious. After reading a few things about hormones getting into our water shed, and all sorts of left-over pharm products; I wonder does anyone know if distilling water will remove hormones?

I know that if there is any alcohol in the water, the alcohol will boil-off first and come down your condenser. Before the water will. Alcohol is a 'volatile' so would be many other things, like I am thinking pheromones would be.

And you can't filter either one out.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

Any thoughts on using old water heaters in series as a large reserve tank, in case of power loss, etc?

I'm thinking if they were mounted on the second story, or at least elevated, then they could use a gravity feed system.

Install a shutoff valve before the first one, and a Schraeder valve so a bicycle pump could be used to force water higher, if so needed...


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I store mine at it's source... a gravity fed reservoir located uphill from my house. It'll never go dry (unless it stops raining for four or five years, and by then everyone else's supply will have dried up) and never stop flowing (as long as the laws of gravity are in force).

If I was strictly on a well source, I'd have multiple backup plans for retrieving water in an short term or forever emergency. Depending on the grid is a fool's bet.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"Any thoughts on using old water heaters in series as a large reserve tank, in case of power loss, etc?"

They will corrode, and may get REALLY funky if you have any sulfur in the water.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

Harry Chickpea said:


> "Any thoughts on using old water heaters in series as a large reserve tank, in case of power loss, etc?"
> 
> They will corrode, and may get REALLY funky if you have any sulfur in the water.


I meant constantly being refreshed, and only for cold water. Basically using ONLY the tanks, and anode rods as needed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I trust my well water much more than I trust bottled water. But for years I drank the cistern water which was nothing more than roof run-off. I never got sick but after I got married my dh brushed his teeth with it and spent 2 weeks with the runs. And there are all kinds of critters that live in some well water that at the time are safe but in storage will multiply enough to make you sick. I do store some distilled water for emergencies.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Even if the seals on your jars eventually give out, the water can be boiled or filtered and still be safer than unknown water sources.


Good point. I hadn't really thought about it, but you're right. Even when the seals give out, there isn't much to contaminate it, unless the lids rust through and stuff gets in that way.

Thanks.
Lee


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

dngrous said:


> I meant constantly being refreshed, and only for cold water. Basically using ONLY the tanks, and anode rods as needed.


Should be fine.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

> Any thoughts on using old water heaters in series as a large reserve tank, in case of power loss, etc?


 Sounds fine and most people forget they already have 30-60 gallons of water in thier existing tanks. Just remember to shut them off if you drain them or with power restored you could damage them!


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

i'm on city water, not well water. i run all my drinking water thru a berkey to improve the taste, and because if there was any contamination, i don't watch the news and wouldn't hear about it until too late anyway.

the only reason i have any bottle water is because i keep some in my car, and i figure the factory sealed bottle is less likely to leak in my car than a re-used bottle i fill up myself. for home use, i have 4 5-gal bottles filled with filtered water. otherwise, i see no reason to pay extra for bottled water, from a well or from city water.

--sgl


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Ross said:


> Sounds fine and most people forget they already have 30-60 gallons of water in thier existing tanks. Just remember to shut them off if you drain them or with power restored you could damage them!


I've heard, that water from a hot water heater should only be used as a last resort. When it's drained, all the accumulated sludge comes out with the water. 

Lee


----------

